# Früher habe ich mich viel mit LaVey beschäftigt



## AfterDark17

Hi everyone!

Wie kann ich am besten sagen:
"Früher habe ich mich viel mit LaVey beschäftigt."

I've already tried to translate it with the help of different dictionaries but I either get no results or too many (so that I don't know which expression fits best). 

Suggestions from dict.leo.org are e.g. 
to busy oneself with sth
to concern oneself with sth
to deal with sth
to go in for sth

Could I say:
"There was a time when I busied myself a lot with LaVey"?
To me it sounds a bit strange. Is there a better translation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan2

Kannst Du ein bisschen mehr sagen?  Ist LaVey ein Freund, ein Mitarbeiter, ein Hund...?


----------



## AfterDark17

Hi Dan2,
LaVey ist eine vielen bekannte Persönlichkeit. (Anton LaVey, Church of Satan)


----------



## Dan2

AfterDark17 said:


> Hi Dan2,
> LaVey ist eine vielen bekannte Persönlichkeit. (Anton LaVey, Church of Satan)


OK (mir nicht ). Some possibilities:

_Earlier I was very involved with LaVey (or LaVey's church) (or movement).
I used to be very involved with LaVey (or LaVey's church) (or movement)._
("very involved" is colloquial, "very much involved" is "proper English".)

_I used to be very active in LaVey's church (movement)._


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
to my understanding of AmE, 'involvement' would indicate a more active role than 'beschäftigt' would suggest on the face of it.
Without more info, 'studied', 'took an interest in' would seem more appropriate to me.
saludos

ps : If there was a positive (follower-like )attraction, one could also say (besides the 'involved' )"I was really into (this) La Fey (thing); this however is very informal/ a bit slangish


----------



## Gernot Back

Dan2 said:


> OK (mir nicht ).


Mir bis jetzt auch nicht, aber was ich unter Wikiquote lese, könnte ich größtenteils  unterschreiben. Den Gedanken, daraus eine _Kirche _zu machen, würde ich allerdings als Verrat an genau diesen Ideen ansehen.


Dan2 said:


> Some possibilities:
> 
> _Earlier I was very involved with LaVey (or LaVey's church) (or movement).
> I used to be very involved with LaVey (or LaVey's church) (or movement)._
> ("very involved" is colloquial, "very much involved" is "proper English".)


Aber klingt das nicht ein wenig negativ, so als ob AfterDark17 sich gleich in diese Bewegung/Kirche hätte _verwickeln/verstricken_ lassen?

Er hat sich mit dieser Philosophie _beschäftigt_, sich damit _auseinandergesetzt_.

What about: He _studied _this philosophy, this Weltanschauung?


----------



## Kurtchen

I spent a lot of time doing research on, or (my preference) simply

I used to study L. ('s church, religion w/e)

To be involved / active sounds as if you're an actual acolyte. That's stretching _sich mit etwas beschäftigen_ a bit far, in my opinion.


----------



## Dan2

Thanks for the correction, everyone.  It sounds like my conception of "sich beschäftigen" was somewhat "off".  So could you say that
_Er hat sich mit der Bewegung beschäftigt_
essentially means
_Er war damit beschäftigt, die Bewegung zu studieren/untersuchen_
?

Afterdark: Whether or not you are the "ich" of the sentence, after all this discussion I'm curious to know: Did you/someone simply study the movement, without personal involvement in it?  Thanks.


----------



## berndf

Dan, _sich mit etwas beschäftigen_ simply means _to study something_; _to devote time, effort and/or attention to a subject or object_. There is no connotation of involvement. E.g., a historian may say _ich habe mich viel mit Hitler beschäftigt_. Nobody would understand this to mean he were a Nazi.


----------



## AfterDark17

Thanks a lot for all your answers!



Dan2 said:


> Afterdark: Whether or not you are the "ich" of the sentence, after all  this discussion I'm curious to know: Did you/someone simply study the  movement, without personal involvement in it?  Thanks.



I was/am just fascinated by his ideas and ideology and read a lot about him and the Church of Satan. I was neither a registered member nor an active member of this church at no time. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

 


Gernot Back said:


> Den Gedanken, daraus eine _Kirche _zu machen, würde ich allerdings als Verrat an genau diesen Ideen ansehen.


Das sehe ich in der Tat auch so.


----------



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> Aber klingt das ("very involved with") nicht  ein wenig negativ, so als ob AfterDark17 sich gleich in diese  Bewegung/Kirche hätte _verwickeln/verstricken_ lassen?


Keineswegs.  Man sagt, "Mother Teresa was very involved in helping the poor".  Wir könnten sagen, "Over the past year we've been involved in WRF." (Naja, vielleicht fühle ich mich manchmal ein bisschen "verstricken".) Dies erwähne ich nur, weil ein gutes Verständnis für das Wort "involved" im Folgenden sehr wichtig ist.


berndf said:


> Dan, _sich mit etwas beschäftigen_ simply means _to study something_; _to devote time, effort and/or attention to a subject or object_. There is no connotation of involvement.


Ja, schon in Beitrag 8 habe ich meine Fehlinterpretation von AfterDarks Post anerkannt.  Trotzdem scheint es mir, dass "involved" oftmals eine nicht so abwegige Übersetzung ist. Beispiel aus dem WRF-Wörterbuch:
_sich viel mit den Kindern beschäftigen: devote a great deal of one's time to the children_
Note this does not mean "study" and in fact is quite close to "be very involved with the children".

I also searched for some examples from Der Spiegel.  The meaning of our phrase seems to vary quite a bit.

_Der Neuseeländer David Mellor hat sich mit der Schwangerschaft von Tieren beschäftig_t: Definitely "studied", not "involved with" (I hope!).  But in the following examples, context tends to support "involved in" over "studied":

_- Also habe ich mit 17 die ersten Model-Jobs angenommen - was mir ziemlich peinlich war.
- Warum? Ist doch keine Schande.
- Damals schon. Mode galt den meisten als trivial, und wer sich damit beschäftigt hat, war ein Idiot.
_
_Nach dem Amoklauf an einer Realschule in Emsdetten ... Anders sieht das der vorsitzende Wolfgang Bosbach. "Sollte sich tatsächlich herausstellen, dass der 18-jährige Täter sich über einen längeren Zeitraum und intensiv mit sogenannten Killerspielen beschäftigt hat, müsste der Gesetzgeber nun endlich handeln"_

_Der Schriftsteller S.H. ist dem Minister niemals begegnet, obwohl zu vermuten steht, daß er sich hier und da mit ihm beschäftigt hat._ ("had to do with"?)

_SPIEGEL: Sie selbst sind ein Mann (__Mercedes-Chef Breitschwerdt)__, der sich sein Leben lang mit dem Auto beschäftigt hat. Seit zwei Jahren müssen Sie sich mit ganz anderen Produkten auseinandersetzen. Wie machen Sie das?_

_Früher war Eugen Fleisch Entwickler bei Mercedes und hat sich mit dem Design von Überrollbügeln beschäftigt._(Did he just study the design or did he actively design? Note that he was an "Entwickler".)


----------



## Gernot Back

Dan2 said:


> Keineswegs.  Man sagt, "Mother Teresa was very involved in helping the poor".


Wir würden auf Deutsch aber nicht sagen, dass sich Mutter Teresa nur damit "_beschäftigt_" hat, den Armen zu helfen, so wie sich vielleicht  eine reiche Millionärsgattin damit "_beschäftigt_" Wohltätigkeits-Luxus-Gourmet-Gala-Diners zu organisieren, weil sie nichts anderes zu tun hat.

Mutter Teresa hat sich nicht nur mit den Armen "_beschäftigt_", sondern aus ihrer Verstrickung in den Katholizismus heraus so richtig "_für_" sie ins Zeug gelegt: 

In den von ihr gegründeten Sterbehospizen brachte sie als "Todesengel von Kalkutta" auch Kranke unter, die bei entsprechender  medizinischer Versorgung gar nicht hätten sterben müssen. Sterbenden  verweigerte sie die Gabe von Schmerzmitteln.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> _Früher war Eugen Fleisch Entwickler bei Mercedes und hat sich mit dem Design von Überrollbügeln beschäftigt._(Did he just study the design or did he actively design? Note that he was an "Entwickler".)


I think you stopped reading my description of the possible meanings of _sich beschäftigen_  prematurely. It continues after the semi-colon. It can get close to _to get involved_ but it is not the same. An important element of _involved_ is to give up distance, objectivity and/or impartiality. _Sich beschäftigen_ doesn't have this connotation. Gernot's comparison of Mother Teresa and the rich wife demonstrants this difference.


----------



## Bonjules

Dan2 said:


> Keineswegs. Man sagt, "Mother Teresa was very involved in helping the poor"
> 
> _Früher war Eugen Fleisch Entwickler bei Mercedes und hat sich mit dem Design von Überrollbügeln beschäftigt._(Did he just study the design or did he actively design? Note that he was an "Entwickler".)


 
The latter is a good example for how these terms (beschäftigt, but the same is true for 'involved') become more 'broad-band', more flexible when something else (like the work-situation e.g.) already defines the context.
In the same manner you could say ...there he was involved in designing  roll-over.....
However, without such specification, the differeces discussed before still apply; I think bernd's observation about giving up distance for 'involved' is very good.
saludos


----------



## Thomas W.

Dan2 said:


> ...
> 
> Beispiel aus dem WRF-Wörterbuch:
> _sich viel mit den Kindern beschäftigen: devote a great deal of one's time to the children_
> Note this does not mean "study" and in fact is quite close to "be very involved with the children".



This is a second meaning of "beschäftigen" and does not mean "be involved with", but "spend time with (a dog, children...)", "keep s.o. occupied"




Dan2 said:


> I also searched for some examples from Der Spiegel.  The meaning of our phrase seems to vary quite a bit.
> 
> ....
> 
> _- Also habe ich mit 17 die ersten Model-Jobs angenommen - was mir ziemlich peinlich war.
> - Warum? Ist doch keine Schande.
> - Damals schon. Mode galt den meisten als trivial, und wer sich damit beschäftigt hat, war ein Idiot.
> _
> _Nach dem Amoklauf an einer Realschule in Emsdetten ... Anders sieht das der vorsitzende Wolfgang Bosbach. "Sollte sich tatsächlich herausstellen, dass der 18-jährige Täter sich über einen längeren Zeitraum und intensiv mit sogenannten Killerspielen beschäftigt hat, müsste der Gesetzgeber nun endlich handeln"_



These quotes are good examples of the "dumbing down" of society, or in this case, the stupidity of politicians (Wolfgang Bosbach) and models. Neither of them applied the term "beschäftigen" correctly.



Dan2 said:


> _Der Schriftsteller S.H. ist dem Minister niemals begegnet, obwohl zu vermuten steht, daß er sich hier und da mit ihm beschäftigt hat._ ("had to do with"?)



No, not "had to do with", but "has gathered some information about him now and then".



Dan2 said:


> _SPIEGEL: Sie selbst sind ein Mann (__Mercedes-Chef Breitschwerdt)__, der sich sein Leben lang mit dem Auto beschäftigt hat. Seit zwei Jahren müssen Sie sich mit ganz anderen Produkten auseinandersetzen. Wie machen Sie das?_
> 
> _Früher war Eugen Fleisch Entwickler bei Mercedes und hat sich mit dem Design von Überrollbügeln beschäftigt._(Did he just study the design or did he actively design? Note that he was an "Entwickler".)



Here, "mit dem Auto ... beschäftigt" and "mit dem Design von ... beschäftigt" means "he had to with cars", "his job was designing ...".

The "beschäftigt" in "Früher habe ich mich viel mit LaVey beschäftigt." precludes any actual meeting with LaVey or members of the organization or something like that. Its only meaning is that he/she has spent time finding out more about LaVey. It could also (but does not have to) mean that he/she got emotionally involved with LaVey's ideas. 
The "sich beschäftigen" in the sentence is meant in relation to the mind only. No actions are involved.


----------



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> Wir würden auf Deutsch aber nicht sagen, dass sich Mutter Teresa nur damit "_beschäftigt_" hat, den Armen zu helfen, so wie sich vielleicht  eine reiche Millionärsgattin damit "_beschäftigt_" Wohltätigkeits-Luxus-Gourmet-Gala-Diners zu organisieren, weil sie nichts anderes zu tun hat.


(Bzw. ein reicher Millionärsgatte...) Stimmt. Ich behauptete (Prät. u. K II...) nicht, dass _beschäftigt_ das richtige Wort ist, in einer Übersetzung meines Mutter-Teresa Satzes.  Du fragtest, ob mein "(AfterDark) was very involved with..." "nicht ein wenig negativ klingt".  Ich antwortete, nein, z.B.: Die ganze Welt (so dachte ich...) vergötterte Mutter Teresa, man sagt doch, "She was very involved with...".  Ergo gibt's bei dieser Redewendung nichts negatives. Ich wollte nur sicher sein, dass wir alle "involved with" richtig verstanden. Das war alles.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> _sich mit etwas beschäftigen_ simply means _to study something_; _to devote time, effort and/or attention to a subject or object_. There is no connotation of involvement.
> ...
> I think you stopped reading my description of the possible meanings of _sich beschäftigen_  prematurely. It continues after the semi-colon.


The problem is that the material after the semicolon starts to infringe on "involved in" territory, as used in contemporary English. (See below.)


berndf said:


> An important element of _involved_ is to give up distance, objectivity and/or impartiality. _Sich beschäftigen_ doesn't have this connotation. Gernot's comparison of Mother Teresa and the rich wife demonstrants this difference.


I accept what you say about _sich beschäftigen_, and Bonjules' comments.  There are many cases (probably the majority) where "involved" is not the right translation, as in the original LaVey sentence, as I've already acknowledged twice.

But the theme of my post with the Spiegel quotes was clear: "Trotzdem scheint es mir, dass "involved" oftmals eine nicht so abwegige Übersetzung ist." This is a claim that may be true or false, which I tried to test with the Spiegel sentences.

Now Thomas (thanks for your input) says that I misunderstood the "hier und da" quote, so strike that. The model and Bosbach quotes seem to support the acceptability of a translation with "involved", but Thomas says they're bad German; put them on hold.  As for the two auto-industry quotes, I think I understand the German correctly and it would be totally natural to translate them with "involved".  "involved" need not involve any emotional closeness.  If my job is to design car parts, or supervise people designing car parts, or think about how to make better car parts, or sell car parts, then I'm "involved with car parts".  My hypothesis is a) that this use of "involved" overlaps with "sich beschäftigen mit" and b) that the emphasis earlier in the thread on the "study" aspect of the phrase was too narrow.


----------



## Bonjules

Dan2 said:


> ................ "involved" need not involve any emotional closeness. If my job is to design car parts, or supervise people designing car parts, or think about how to make better car parts, or sell car parts, then I'm "involved with car parts". My hypothesis is a) that this use of "involved" overlaps with "sich beschäftigen mit" and b) that the emphasis earlier in the thread on the "study" aspect of the phrase was too narrow.


 
I think, Dan, that your observation is basically true. If one looks at the whole range of use of 'beschäftigt' as well as 'involved' it turns out that it is indeed wider in both cases than we originally assumed. In the case of 'involved' it is indeed so 'rubbery' as to render it almost meaningless at times. ('How come the police questioned YOU?' -'I dont know how I got involved in this whole thing'... -meaning almost 'dragged into it'....)

Meanwhile, back to the original phrase....


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



Thomas W. said:


> _- Also habe ich mit 17 die ersten Model-Jobs angenommen - was mir ziemlich peinlich war._
> _- Warum? Ist doch keine Schande._
> _- Damals schon. Mode galt den meisten als trivial, und wer sich damit beschäftigt hat, war ein Idiot._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These quotes are good examples of the "dumbing down" of society, or in this case, the stupidity of politicians (Wolfgang Bosbach) and models. Neither of them applied the term "beschäftigen" correctly.
Click to expand...

 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Ausdruck "sich mit Mode beschäftigen" vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn die Sprecherin damit meint, dass sie über das Thema liest, die entsprechenden Online-Diskussionen verfolgt und dazu beisteuert und allgemein viel Zeit und Energie in das Thema investiert. So habe ich ihre Worte verstanden.


----------



## berndf

Dan, es gibt natürlich Überlappungen. Du schienst die Begriffe aber zu unkritisch gleich gesetzt haben, was zu einigen Fehlinterpretationen führte. Die wortgetreueste Übersetzung, die mir eingefallen ist, ist übrigens _sich mit etwas beschäftigen = to busy oneself with something_. Ich behaupte nicht, dies sei eine gute Übersetzung, aber eine, die Dir helfen könnte die Grenzen des Bedeutungsspektrums besser zu verstehen.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> Die wortgetreueste Übersetzung, die mir eingefallen ist, ist übrigens _sich mit etwas beschäftigen = to busy oneself with something_. Ich behaupte nicht, dies sei eine gute Übersetzung, aber eine, die Dir helfen könnte die Grenzen des Bedeutungsspektrums besser zu verstehen.


Thanks.  Interestingly, "busy oneself with" has always been _precisely_ my conception of what the expression means, and it led me astray in the case of the subject sentence.  For if someone is "busying oneself" with a (non)religious movement, I felt it was safe to say that they were "involved" in the movement.  But that's not how the concept "busying oneself" is interpreted _in this case_.

Can we summarize the range of possibilities with the following examples?

_sich mit einer Bewegung/Organisation/Lebensform zu beschäftigen_ = _to busy oneself with the *study *of a movement/organization/life form_ ("involved with" inappropriate).

_sich bei einer Firma mit Motoren zu __beschäftigen = to busy oneself at a company on a regular basis with motors_ (which could appropriately be translated into English as _to be involved with motors at the company_).


----------



## berndf

I think that is a good summary.


----------



## AfterDark17

Thanks a lot! Really appreciate it! 
Das heißt also, ich kann 'There was a time when I busied myself a lot with LaVey' tatsächlich verwenden. Das war bei den vielen Vorschlägen im Wörterbuch nicht ganz durchsichtig. Noch dazu weiß ich jetzt nützlicherweise, in welchen anderen Fällen ich es auch verwenden kann.


----------



## Thomas W.

Sowka said:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Ausdruck "sich mit Mode beschäftigen" vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn die Sprecherin damit meint, dass sie über das Thema liest, die entsprechenden Online-Diskussionen verfolgt und dazu beisteuert und allgemein viel Zeit und Energie in das Thema investiert. So habe ich ihre Worte verstanden.



Aus dem Satz 
"_Also habe ich mit 17 die ersten Model-Jobs angenommen"
_ entnehme ich aber, dass sie nicht das Lesen etc. gemeint hat, sondern das Ausüben des Model-Berufs. Das ist schon mehr als "sich damit beschäftigen".


----------



## Bonjules

berndf said:


> Dan, es gibt ........... Die wortgetreueste Übersetzung, die mir eingefallen ist, ist übrigens _sich mit etwas beschäftigen = to busy oneself with something_. Ich behaupte nicht, dies sei eine gute Übersetzung, aber eine, die Dir helfen könnte die Grenzen des Bedeutungsspektrums besser zu verstehen.


 


Dan2 said:


> Thanks. Interestingly, "busy oneself with" has always been _precisely_ my conception of what the expression means....
> 
> _sich bei einer Firma mit Motoren zu __beschäftigen = to busy oneself at a company on a regular basis with motors_ (which could appropriately be translated into English as _to be involved with motors at the company_).


Sorry for getting back into this  which I was not going to do. But something doesn't feel quite  right about this business of 'busying oneself with' - to me, anyway, and Dan as a native speaker might disagree.
Not that sich beschäftigen wouldn't cover it - it does.
It's just that 'busying oneself' to me has the air of a certain degree of not being totally serious about s.th., almost the feel of an activity designed to distract.. You would rarely use it in a professional context, I dare say.
For the sentence that launched these thousand ships even 'I looked into'...would be better if 'I studied this movement a lot' is too bland for you.
saludos


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Thomas W. 



Thomas W. said:


> Aus dem Satz
> "_Also habe ich mit 17 die ersten Model-Jobs angenommen"_
> entnehme ich aber, dass sie nicht das Lesen etc. gemeint hat, sondern das Ausüben des Model-Berufs. Das ist schon mehr als "sich damit beschäftigen".


 
Natürlich ist das Ausüben des Model-Berufs mehr als "sich damit zu beschäftigen". Aber das "Sich damit Beschäftigen" ist darin enthalten und vielleicht sogar die Voraussetzung dafür.

Ich hätte meinen Beruf nicht ergreifen können, ohne mich mit zumindest einigen der Inhalte davon zu beschäftigen.

Das Ausüben des Model-Berufs macht es nur eben unzweifelhaft deutlich, dass Mode eine wichtige Rolle im Leben der jungen Frau spielt -- und das ist es, was die Menschen in ihrem Umfeld offenbar mit Herablassung betrachten. 

Deshalb denke ich nach wie vor, dass "sich mit Mode beschäftigen" eine sinnvolle Wortwahl an dieser Stelle ist.

EDIT: Mir wird gerade klar, dass ich meine frühere _Einschränkung_ auf das Lesen etc zurücknehmen muss. Ich denke, der Sachverhalt ist so: Man kann nicht Model sein, *ohne* sich mit Mode zu beschäftigen. Spätestens in dem Moment, da man die Mode präsentiert, bleibt einem ja gar nichts anderes übrig, als sich damit zu befassen.


----------



## Dan2

Re 'busying oneself':





Bonjules said:


> You would rarely use it in a professional context, I dare say.


Absolutely true.  (In a humorous PM, someone told me that when things are slow at work, he "busies himself" with reading WRF...) All the more reason to use the translation "involved with" here. 

In fact, the use of "involved with" is so common in this context that job-seekers are often advised to avoid it. They're told, "For ex., instead of saying "I was involved with engines at my last job", say "I was responsible for fuel injection design..."."


----------

